# Another I.D. Please



## Popeye47 (Mar 29, 2007)

Jacobfriebergi but lacking colour, M or F


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Male...but you're not asking for an ID, you're asking us to sex your fish


----------



## Popeye47 (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm asking which type of jacobfriebergi it could be.

thanks


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Any. Sorry but IDing Jake females is impossible they all look the same.


----------

